# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Moby Tommy [Ariadne Palace]

## xara

¶ρα, σωστά το υπέθεσα. Ταξιδεύοντας την Παρασκευή με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ απο Ανκόνα για Πάτρα, είδα επιθεωρητές, να επιθεωρούν το καράβι, σπιθαμή προς σπιθαμή.
Στην φωτογραφία, ένας των επιθεωρητών, με τον πλοίαρχο.

----------


## chrb

Έφυγε και αυτό....

Σε ποια γραμμή θα μπορούσε να πάει;; Μήπως Livorno - Olbia ώστε να αντικαταστήσει το Moby fantasy και να τριπλώσει με το Moby drea και το Moby Aki; Θα ήταν πολύ λογική αυτή η αλλαγή νομίζω , γιατί το Moby drea είναι 185 μέτρα και έχει 26 κόμβους ταχύτητα , ενώ το Moby fantasy 140 μέτρα και 17 μόνο κόμβους(!)...

----------


## George

Η εταιρία προτείθεται να δαπανήσει ένα αρκετά μεγάλο χρηματικό ποσό ώστε να αναδιαμορφώσει τους χώρους του πλοίου. Δηλαδή μιλάμε για μια αξιοσέβαστη μετασκευή.

----------


## chrb

Τι να διαμορφωθεί όμως ξανα;; Το πλοίο είναι ολοκαίνουριο... ¶ρα σκέφτομαι πως η αναδιαμόρφωση θα περιοριστεί στην προσθήκη καμπινών και στον στολισμό κάποιων χώρων με χαρακτηριστικά της ντίσνευ όπως σε όλα τα άλλα πλοία της. 
Για τι ποσό μιλάμε;

----------


## chrb

Moby tommy θα είναι το νέο όνομα του πλοίου...

----------


## xara

<LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">Southern Europe newspage last updated:
_22 September 2006_ 
<LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">MOBY LINES
_21 September 2006_ 
The *Princess of Scandinavia* has been purchased from DFDS and will be re-named the *Moby Otta* before deployment on the Genoa to Porto Torres service in 2007. 

The 2002 built *Ariadne Palace* is also to be bought. The former Minoan Lines vessel will transfer by the end of the year and is expected to enter service on the Lloyd Sardinia routes in May 2007 as the *Moby Tommy*. 
<LI style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 10px">MOBY LINES / LLOYD SARDINIA
_19 September 2006_ 
Lloyd Sardinia is to be taken over by Moby.  Lloyd Sardinia has a fleet of five ships that connect Sardinia to Livorno and Piombino, whilst Moby has fifteen ships in service between Genoa, Livorno, Piombino and Civitavecchia and Sardinia, Corsica and the Island of Elba http://www.ferrypubs.co.uk/news.asp?cat=23

----------


## .voyager

Για να θυμηθούμε τα... "παλιά"

DSC00282.JPG

DSC03058.JPG

DSC00132.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΝΕΟΤΕΥΚΤΗ ΠΛΩΡΗ!

----------


## .voyager

Κοινή παραδοχή κι όντως είναι πανέμορφη, "καραβίσια", αλλά προτιμώ των πρώην Superfast III & IV  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Voyager?  να δούμε κι εμείς τις προτιμήσεις σου? ...όχι μόνο  λόγια ε? :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΝΕΟΤΕΥΚΤΗ ΠΛΩΡΗ!


 
Απόστολε έχεισ δίκο... ΄κάτι αλλο όμως δεν πήγαινε καλά και τρο έστειλαν οι Μινωϊκές? Κάτι ανάλογο έγινε με τον Ωκεανό... Γατί άραγε?

----------


## nautikos

Ενας βαποραρος στο λιμανι Βενετιας. Αυτη η πλωρη και ο καθρεφτης ειναι σπεσιαλ :Very Happy: 

Ariadne Palace54785.jpg

----------


## kingminos

Καλό καράβι αλλά είχε λίγους χώρους για επιβάτες,αμφιβάλλω αν είχε πρωτόκολλο για 2000.

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ δέν ειμαστε οικονομικό φόρουμ! Αδιαφορούμε για το τί νούμερα έχει το καθένα! Εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει ότι έχει πλωράκλα και όποιανου του αρέσει! Ζήτω η Αριάδνη, ζήτω και τα αδελφάκια του Προμηθέα που πάνε αντίθετα με τις νεοτεριστικές κουταλίστικές πλώρες!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να σου πω Αποστολε τα νουμερα δεν ειναι και πολυ σημαντικα αλλα για ριξε μια ματια εδω...Δες ποσο ομορφο εκαναν τον αδερφο Ωκεανο...Εκλεισαν γκαραζ και απο 1300 ατομα με 200 κρεβατια παιρνει 2100 με 1446 κρεβατια!!!Βεβαια το γκαραζ επεσε απο τα 1000 αυτοκινητα στα 680.Απλα εγω το προτιμω ετσι με γεμισμενο το γκαραζ χωρους επιβατων παρα την αρχικη του μορφη.Το καλυτερο απ'ολα ειναι οτι δεν εχτισαν απο πανω αλλα το γεμισαν.Δες και δυο φωτογραφιες απο το Σουηδο και κανε συγκριση.Νομιζω η εκδοχη ως  Corsica Express Three ειναι  ισως το ομορφοτερο 200-μετρο ΕΓ/ΟΓ του κοσμου.Χαμηλο,κομψο,αναλαφρο και με πλωραρα... :Wink: 

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/ariadne_...e_2001_b_1.htm
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/mega_exp...e_2001_b_1.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Στο οποίο όμως Ελληνοιταλός φίλος του φόρουμ αναφέρει ότι όταν περνάς απο το "παλαιό" στο νέο κομμάτι είναι λές και μπαίνεις σε αχούρι, με χάλια διακόσμιση και φτηνά υλικά...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αποστολε μου αυτο ειναι θεμα καβουριων στην τσεπη.Εγω σου μιλαω για τη γενικοτερη φιλοσοφια.Πολυ καλυτερο και εμφασιακα και πρακτικα οταν προσανατολιζεται προς τους χωρους επιβατων κλεινοντας το γκαραζ...Αν ηθελαν το εκαναν κουκλα το νεο κομματι σε διακοσμηση.Αυτο διορθωνεται.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Να και μια φωτογραφία φεύγοντας απο την Μινόαν.

----------


## APTERAKIAS

> Να και μια φωτογραφία φεύγοντας απο την Μινόαν.


Στο Πέραμα είναι έχει υψώσει και σημαία Ιταλίας είχα πάει και εγώ στο Πέραμα και το είδα.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Σωστός!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Άλλη μια κούκλα που δεν είναι πια Ελληνική, σε μιά απο τις τελευταίες της αφίξεις στο μεγάλο (για μεγαλοκοπελάρες) λιμάνι της Δυτικής Ελλάδας. Πάτρα λοιπόν την 28.10.2006, απολαύστε την
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους της Ραφήνας να δούνε ότι έχει και τέτοια πλοία στις θάλασσες  :Very Happy: . 


ariadne_palace.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

και με τα χρώματα της mobby line για τους απανταχού φίλους. Αφιερωμένες
MobyTommy_2002_03.jpg

MobyTommy_2002_04.jpg

πηγή. simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## Orion_v

Πως το εκαναν ετσι το καραβι μωρε ?  :Mad: 

Σαν πλωτο λουνα παρκ ειναι !!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

----------


## manolis m.

To ploio pragmatika itan eksairetiko emafnisiaka isws istarouse ligi prima se sxesi me ta adelfakia tou kai apo oti exw akousei itan to kalitero apo ta 3 koreatika pou naupigisan oi Minwikes tin periodo 2001-2002!

----------


## scoufgian

το πλοιο ηταν πανεμορφο και το καταντησανε σαν τα μουτρα τους εμφανησιακα.Κριμα.........

----------


## stelios_ag

Μα γιατί το λές αυτό; Σύμφωνα με αποκλειστικές πληροφορίες που διαθέτω, το πλοίο κάνει θραύση σε όλους τους επιβάτες προσχολικής ηλικίας     :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Έδειξα στην κοπέλα μου πως ήταν και πως το κάναν και μου λέει: "Τι καραγκιοζιλίκια είναι αυτά?!?!" Οπότε δε χρειάζεται να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο!! :lol::lol::lol:

----------


## caterina75

Ο Χριστός!!!

----------


## .voyager

Για να θυμηθούμε την -προηγούμενη της τωρινής- Αριαδνάρα σ' έναν από τους κατάπλους της στην Πάτρα...

DSC03037.JPG

DSC03045.JPG

DSC03058.JPG

----------


## manolis m.

Ti Vaporaros......Gt to afisame na figei??

----------


## .voyager

Μας τα πήρανε όλα οι Ιταλοί... Θυμάμαι Προμηθέα και Ωκεανό (το καλύτερο όνομα πλοίου των Μινωικών), δεμένα κατά μήκος της Αγίου Νικολάου, έτοιμα να φύγουν (όχι για το τακτικό δρομολόγιο...) .

----------


## AegeanIslands

Για Εργασιες Δεξαμενισμου στη ΓΕΝΟΒΑ MOBYtomy.jpg

----------


## sylver23

αν και με εχει φατσα καρτα (συλβεστερ)αυτα τα κομιξ πολυ μου την σπανε βαμμενα σε πλοιο

----------


## manolis m.

Xaxa...Geia sou re gate sylevr.. :Wink: ..Ontws auto to pragma me to na vfaoun olous tous protagonistes twn komiks stis pantws twn ploiwn einai eleino!

----------


## manolis m.

orisye kai edw mia phwto !
index.php.jpg
Pigi Dpgr

----------


## Thanasis89

Η φωτογραφία του Μανώλη με κάνει να θαυμάζω ακόμα περισσότερο αυτό το πλοίο ! Έχει υπέροχες γραμμές ! Και αυτή η πλώρη...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Φοβερή !

----------


## .voyager

To Ariadne Palace εν πλω στο Ιόνιο και καταπλέοντας στην Πάτρα.

----------


## .voyager

Το άλλοτε Αriadne Palace, καταπλέοντας στην Πάτρα για να δέσει στην Αγίου Νικολάου.

----------


## Chris_Chania

Ενα πανεμορφο βαπορι κοιταχτε πως το εκαναν παιδικη χαρα....ημαρτον :Confused:  :Confused: 

Πηγη: www.woody-iowpostcards.co.uk

----------


## rousok

παντως απο βαψιμο ειναι κορυφη αυτοι στην Moby

----------


## diomides

HPIM1648.JPG

HPIM1653.JPG

HPIM1661.JPG

----------


## diomides

HPIM1670.JPG

HPIM1673.JPG

HPIM1674.JPG

ειχα την τυχη να βοηθησω στους τελευταιους του καβους!

----------


## .voyager

Στο Ιόνιο με τα σινιάλα των Μινωικών.

----------


## .voyager

Μια φώτο του πλοίου με τα χρώματα των Μινωικών, ενώ ξεκουράζεται στι λιμάνι με απεργία. 'Αλλες 4 εν πλω έχω ανεβασει στη gallery πέρσι.

DSC00010.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

΄
Ήταν όμορφο καράβι, έξω και μέσα. Μια φορά μόνο έτυχε να ταξιδέψω μαζί του και αποδείχθηκε γρουσούζικη :mrgreen:
Λόγω ομίχλης στη Βενετία αποβιβαστήκαμε μόλις περίπου κατά τις 14:00 ...  :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Μια φώτο του πλοίου με τα χρώματα των Μινωικών, ενώ ξεκουράζεται στι λιμάνι με απεργία. 'Αλλες 4 εν πλω έχω ανεβασει στη gallery πέρσι.
> 
> DSC00010.JPG


 καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια,ενος πλοιου με καταπληκτικη πλωρη voyager! :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

τι να πρωτοπει κανεις για αυτο το πλοιο τι πλωτη τι γραμμες κριμα γιατι ηταν ισως το ωραιοτερο καραβι των μινωικων που συνδιαζε κατι απο ευπωπη και κατι απο ιαπωνια συνδιασμος που σκοτωνει. ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ.-

----------


## ελμεψη

Καρποσταλ απο ενα απο τα ωραιοτερα πλοια των μινωικων που δεν ειναι πλεον μαζι μας.Δεν ειναι αλλο απο το Αριαδνη Παλλας.
Ariadne Palace.jpg

Ariadne Palace 2.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Καρποσταλ απο ενα απο τα ωραιοτερα πλοια των μινωικων που δεν ειναι πλεον μαζι μας.Δεν ειναι αλλο απο το Αριαδνη Παλλας.
> Ariadne Palace.jpg
> 
> Ariadne Palace 2.jpg


 οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι τα τρια κορεατικα ηταν/ειναι τα αγαπημενα μου νεοτευκτα!:wink:κυριως επειδη δεν ηταν τοσο κουτια οσο τα αλλα! :Very Happy: και ειχαν και φοβερες πλωρες κ τσιμινιερες!ωραιες εποχες..

----------


## .voyager

Το πλοίο με τα παλιά χρώματα των Μινωικών, καταπλέοντας στην Πάτρα, από αναλογική μηχανή.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46868

----------


## diagoras

Δεν χορταινω να βλεπω την πλωρη του.Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια voyager. :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Το τελευταίο ταξίδι του πανέμορφου πλοίου για Ηράκλειο...


ARIADNE.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η πιο ωραια πλωρη μακραν!

----------


## diagoras

Οντως.Πανεμορφο πλοιο και η πλωρη απ τις καλυτερες των νεοτευκτων

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οχι απο τις καλυτερες, η καλυτεροτερη!

----------


## diagoras

Επειδη καποιοι μπορει να μην ειχαν την ιδια γνωμη με εμας δεν το εθεσα ετσι.Αλλα αφου ειμαστε ολοι του ιδιου γουστου τοτε το θετω.Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΝΕΟΤΕΥΚΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΑΠ ΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΝΕΡΑ :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Μιας και μας το θυμήσατε, μια φώτο κι από μένα από το Ιόνιο. Τον ερχόμενο Ιούλιο θα το δω και με τα τωρινά του σινιάλα στην Olbia.

DSC00278.JPG

----------


## MILTIADIS

Α ρε περασμενα μεγαλεια!!και βεβαια μην ξεχναμε και τα αδερφακια του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ(νυν Mega express 3)και ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑΣ(νυν ζευς παλας).διαχρονικα τα αγαπημενα μου πλοια λογω σχεδιασης,αλλα κυριως επειδη αν και ηταν παλατια και πολυτελη,δεν ειχαν αυτο το αχανες που εχουν τα 4 της fincantieri.Κριμα που πουληθηκαν γιατι θα εκαναν χρυσες δουλειες σε πολλες γραμμες(μπαρι,δωδεκανησα,χανια,μυτιληνη,ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη)
ευχαριστουμε πολυ Αποστολε και .voyager! :Razz:

----------


## BULKERMAN

[QUOTE=MILTIADIS;273947]Α ρε περασμενα μεγαλεια!!και βεβαια μην ξεχναμε και τα αδερφακια του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ(νυν Mega express 3)και ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑΣ(νυν ζευς παλας).διαχρονικα τα αγαπημενα μου πλοια λογω σχεδιασης,αλλα κυριως επειδη αν και ηταν παλατια και πολυτελη,δεν ειχαν αυτο το αχανες που εχουν τα 4 της fincantieri.Κριμα που πουληθηκαν γιατι θα εκαναν χρυσες δουλειες σε πολλες γραμμες(μπαρι,δωδεκανησα,χανια,μυτιληνη,ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη)
ευχαριστουμε πολυ Αποστολε και .voyager! :Razz: 

Penemorfo ploio...thymamai to kalokairi toy 2001 poy gyrnoysa apo Prindezi me to AFRODITI 2 (ti ateleiwto taksidi kai ayto...) etyxe ekeino to prwino kata thn afiksh mas sthn Patra na sympesoyme me thn prwth afiksh sthn Patra toy Promhtheas (an thymamai kala...).kathimenos se mia plastikh karekla sto katastrwma toy ploioy xazeya apo makrya aythn th wraia siloueta...

----------


## .voyager

> etyxe ekeino to prwino kata thn afiksh mas sthn Patra na sympesoyme me thn prwth afiksh sthn Patra toy Promhtheas (an thymamai kala...).


Mια μικρή διόρθωση, φίλε. Το Προμηθέας (Eurostar Barcelona-Zeus) ήταν το αδερφάκι του (και το Ωκεανός-Ariadne Palace I-Mega Express 3). Το Αριάδνη διέφερε στην πρύμνη. Περισσότερες καμπίνες.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Mια μικρή διόρθωση, φίλε. Το Προμηθέας (Eurostar Barcelona-Zeus) ήταν το αδερφάκι του (και το Ωκεανός-Ariadne Palace I-Mega Express 3). Το Αριάδνη διέφερε στην πρύμνη. Περισσότερες καμπίνες.


 
Swstos!! apla hthela na tonisw to poso omorfa ploia htan ( kai fysika apo tis pio omorfes plwres!!) ayth seira poy eixe nayphghsei h MINOAN...

----------


## MILTIADIS

τωρα πλεον βεβαια μετα την προσθηκη καμπινων που εγινε στο ΖΕΥΣ πισω στην πρυμνη,δεν διαφερουν σε τιποτα..

----------


## Appia_1978

Το 2005:

Ariadne Palace@Kerkyra.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Ο φίλος Appia_1978 πυροβολεί με τέλειες φωτό σε όλα τα πλοία του Ιονίου-Αδριατικής.

Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## diagoras

Φιλε appia πανεμορφη φωτογραφια.Ισως το ομορφοτερο νεοτευκτο των Μινωικων και με τα υπεροχα σινιαλα.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## MILTIADIS

Πλοιο προερχομενο απο την πιο ομορφη τριαδα νεοτευκτων που ηρθαν ποτε στην Ελλαδα..η φωτογραφια αυτη του Αρρια 1978 αναδεικνυει ολο το μεγαλειο του εν λογω σκαφους! :Smile: αντε ανυπομονουμε να δουμε σε λιγους μηνες και τον ΖΕΥΣ και παλι σ αυτα τα χρωματα!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια!
Ήταν πράγματι ένα καράβι με πολύ αρμονικές γραμμές. Κρίμα που έφυγε αναγκαστικά τόσο γρήγορα από κοντά μας. 
Οι ειδικοί θα ξέρουν καλύτερα από εμένα, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι εάν υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες, δεν ήταν καταλληλότερο για τις γραμμές της Ιταλίας, από τα παλάτια;

----------


## GameManiacGR

Πραγματικά ήταν φοβερό πλοίο..Κρίμα που το κατάντησαν έτσι ως Moby Tommy..Είχα ταξιδέψει μια φορά με αυτό απο Πάτρα για Κέρκυρα με τον πατέρα μου (αν θυμάμαι καλά αρχές καλοκαιριού του 2003) και αυτό που μου έχει μείνει ακόμα χαραγμένο στη μνήμη μου είναι η φοβερή του πλώρη(και γενικά η ομορφία του πλοίου γιατι θυμάμαι όποτε το βλέπαμε με τον πατέρα μου το καμαρώναμε),το κατάστρωμα πίσω απο την τσιμινιέρα που έκοβα βόλτες,οι ωραίες καμπίνες του και η φοβερή συνέπεια στα δρομολόγιά του.

Στο πατρικό μου στην Πάτρα έχω ακόμα μια κασέτα με κάποια πλάνα που είχα τραβήξει με την βιντεοκάμερά μου απο την καμπίνα που μείναμε καθώς και απο το κατάστρωμα πρύμα αν θυμάμαι καλά.Αύριο που θα πάω στην Πάτρα θα προσπαθήσω να την βρω

----------


## SteliosK

Στο Λιβόρνο στις 15/01/2013  λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει

2013-01-15 15.23.3344.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Τελικα το ξαναεβαψαν στα παλια του χρωματα..παροτι ειχαν γραψει Τιρρενια πανω? Τι δρομολογιο κανει?

----------


## MarkCretai

> Τελικα το ξαναεβαψαν στα παλια του χρωματα..παροτι ειχαν γραψει Τιρρενια πανω? Τι δρομολογιο κανει?


Ναι έσβησαν τα σινιάλα της Tirrenia αφού ακυρώθηκε η ναύλωση.
Κάνει δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Λιβόρνο-Όλμπια μαζί με τα MOBY AKI και MOBY WONDER

----------


## despo

PHOTO 003 despo ARIADNE PALACE.jpgΝοέμβριος του 2006 στο Πέραμα, οπου το πλοίο με σύντομη παρουσία για τις Μινωικές, μετράει τις τελευταίες μέρες του πριν την παράδοση στη Moby lines.

----------


## renetoes

Νοέμβριος του 2002, το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ φτάνει από την Κορέα για πρώτη φορά στο Ηράκλειο.

img149.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Φαίνεται ότι το πλοίο θα υποστεί μια μετασκευή από την Moby σύμφωνα με αυτήν την  εικόνα που βρήκα στο naviermatori.net 
http://www.naviearma...o-221799-4.html
από την άποψη μου πάντα το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι το βαπόρι θα γίνει έκτρωμα με αυτήν την μετασκευή

----------


## Blitz-X

Μάλλον είχαν δεί τον Θεότιφλο, όπως ήταν με το αυθαίρετο στην πλάτη, τους είχε αρέσει και είπαν να κάνουν κάτι ανάλογο... Κρίμα το βαπόρι...

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## BOBKING

πραγματικά κρίμα έτσι όπως το βλέπω είναι λες και μου θυμίζει ένα μεταλλαγμένο πλοίο όταν έδειξα την φωτογραφία σε έναν φίλο μου ,μου είπε σαν τέρας το κατάντησαν   ας ελπίσουμε να μην δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στην ταχύτητα του ή στο ταξίδεμα του

----------


## SteliosK

*φωτογραφία με την νέα του κούτα* Πόσο άραγε να αυξήθηκε το πρωτόκολλο του;


Στο Λιβόρνο όταν ακόμη ήταν όμορφη! 
sk_2859.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Ακόμη και με τα μπαρμπαδάκια μόνο (βλ. cartoons), ήταν όμορφη (αν μη τι άλλο διαφορετική και ενδιαφέρουσα). Με το παράταιρο μπαουλοντίβανο στην πλάτη πλέον και σε αντίθεση με το υπόλοιπο, σχετικά streamlined σουλούπι της, φέρνει κάτι σε... ζωάδικο, εκεί πίσω  :Sad: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## 2ND OFF

Τσίρκο το κάνανε ...
Σίγουρα έχασε και σε ταχύτητα , vibration +++ με το μπαουλοντίβανο που του έβαλαν στην πρύμνη
Ότι ελληνικό έχει πάει σε ιταλική εταιρία έχει καταστραφεί εμφανισιακά με εξαίρεση αυτά του glimaldi !!!

----------

